# 2082 - Dragon Ball GT Transformation *UNCRACKED*



## djgarf (Aug 11, 2005)

^^release-2082^^


Crack Now Available http://gbatemp.net/djgarf/rs-gtt.zip
If you dont know how to use ips patches read the bottom of this post http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=269...=0&#entry355207


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 11, 2005)

Shaman King, Zooo, Dragonball... now all we need is Sigma Star Saga.


----------



## dEC0DED (Aug 11, 2005)

Dragon_Ball_GT_Transformation_USA_SIZESTRIPPED_GBA-COS


----------



## djgarf (Aug 11, 2005)

quick lesson for anyone who wants to size strip the trashman release

first download http://gbatemp.net/djgarf/gbatav6b.zip
run the program and select the zipped trashman rom (trm-gtt.zip)
click the fix overdump tab
click the fix button
the new rom will be output to the same folder as the zipped rom and will be named output-trm-gtt.gba

enjoy


----------



## ShizzelDaFizzel (Aug 11, 2005)

oh yeah, finally.

To bad i sold my flashcart.

Oh well, i will just have to think : "1 september i get my PSP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "

Back to VisualBoy Advance for me


----------



## dEC0DED (Aug 11, 2005)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Aug 11 2005 said:


> quick lesson for anyone who wants to size strip the trashman release
> 
> first download http://gbatemp.net/djgarf/gbatav6b.zip
> run the program and select the zipped trashman rom (trm-gtt.zip)
> ...


WeaponX; Please read the above. Since you were having issues earlier with something


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 11, 2005)

What was that thing to do with Dragon Ball that everyone used to say? Something about mooses?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 11, 2005)

Any good for those not into Dragonball stuff? I liked the Dragonball Advance game (the plattform beat-em-up one).

Any news of that Gumby Vs Astrobots? I know it was released a couple of days ago.


----------



## zatelli (Aug 11, 2005)

Seems decent,be playing it once I'm back home. Is a crack needed to play this one? I remember the previous one used to freeze in specific locations.
If so I guess RS or WRG 'll be issuing an IPS patch soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sigma Star Saga is set to be released next week,nice


----------



## TheMajinZenki (Aug 11, 2005)

In the third planet, the games gives this error: "This game must be run on official equipment", so I guess it needs to be cracked or something...


----------



## T-hug (Aug 11, 2005)

Is this as good or better than Advance Adventure.  I've never seen any DBZ show or movie and never will but I beat that game and liked it...


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 11, 2005)

QUOTE(TheMajinZenki @ Aug 11 2005 said:


> In the third planet, the games gives this error: "This game must be run on official equipment", so I guess it needs to be cracked or something...


Yep. You can't even choose it without seeing this:


----------



## T-hug (Aug 11, 2005)

Poo .... *flashes fire emblem for work*


----------



## decript (Aug 11, 2005)

so it cant be played at all?


----------



## Eruonen (Aug 11, 2005)

QUOTE(zatelli @ Aug 11 2005 said:


> Seems decent,be playing it once I'm back home. Is a crack needed to play this one? I remember the previous one used to freeze in specific locations.
> If so I guess RS or WRG 'll be issuing an IPS patch soon
> 
> 
> ...


Is that on a emulator or a flashcard too?

EDIT:
lol @ WeaponX's message


----------



## Ender15 (Aug 11, 2005)

Rofl. Again with the uncracked releases. 

I thought tat was over when the pokemon storm  blew by...


----------



## Henuki (Aug 11, 2005)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Aug 11 2005 said:


> QUOTE(TheMajinZenki @ Aug 11 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > In the third planet, the games gives this error: "This game must be run on official equipment", so I guess it needs to be cracked or something...
> ...



I got the same Msg but I just button bashed and it took me to the next level.


----------



## Elora (Aug 11, 2005)

Dragon_Ball_GT_Transformation_CRACK_USA_GBA-RS


----------



## Ender15 (Aug 11, 2005)

One word: ZOMG w00tNESS!


----------



## djgarf (Aug 11, 2005)

Dragon_Ball_GT_Transformation_CRACK_USA_GBA-RS

CODE Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â _ __ /
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â//
Â Â Â Â ________ ___ Â Â _ Â Â Â Â Â________________ o
Â Â Â Â| Â Â Â /___)__ __\_:____ Â | Â Â Â Â/ Â Â Â//
Â Â __/ Â / Â /. Â Â / Â Â\|___)__/ Â Â/ Â / Â / Â /
Â Â (/____\____|__ __\ Â Â \ Â Â /____/__._\____ Â/__

Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ____\_.____ ___ /_______
Â Â Â:_ ____________________ _ Â/ Â Â\| Â // Â // Â Â Â//
Â Â -+\ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â __\ Â Â \ Â / Â / Â Â/ Â /_ Â.Mo!/aL.
Â Â Â| Â Rising Sun Presents Â(/______/_______\ __/____\)
Â Â Â| Â- ----------------- - Â Â Â Â Â_ __ /______________________ _:
Â Â Â| ÂDragon Ball GT Transformation Â Â Â/ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â/+-
Â_ __|_ Â Â Â * CRACK * Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â / Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â _|__ _
Â Â Â+/_ ______________________________ _ ________________________ _\+-
Â Â Â: Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â/ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â:
Â Â Â Â Â Â :_ __________________________________________________________ _:
Â Â ____ Â -+\ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â/+-
Â __(__/_ Â | Â ÂCountry .....: USA Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Language ..: English Â Â |
Â \ Â Â /_______ Release Date : 11.08.2005 Â Â Â ÂStore Date : 11.08.2005 Â|
Â /_____\ Â . Â/ System ......: Gameboy Advance Â Filename ..: rs-gtt.zip Â|
Â Â Â/ Â Â/ : /. Size ........: IPS Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Cracker....: The BEST! Â |
Â __/____/.____| Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â_|_
Â\\ Â Â Â_| Â_ _________________________________________________________ _\+-
Â \ Â Â _/____ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â_________
Â /_____| Â Â/ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â | Â Â Â Â/
Â Â Â\ Â Â // Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â _ Â Â Â Â Â / Â Â/ Â /.___
Â :_ /______\ ________________________________/\\ ________ /____/_____| Â/
Â-+\ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â\/ Â Â Â Â _____\ Â Â Â//
Â | Â Release Notes ... Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â\_ Â /_____:_\
Â | Â- --------------- - Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â| Â Â /___|
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |_____\ Â_|___
Â | Â Everbody could dump.... but when it comes to Â Â Â Â Â Â\ Â Â_/ Â /
Â | Â cracking.... Â WRG where are you ? Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â/______:__\
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â / Â Â\|
Â | Â Patch was tested on EMU - it made me sick Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â_\ Â Â \
Â | Â reaching Level 3 on HW... Test it and complain Â Â Â Â Â /______/
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â | 
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
Â | Â RS 2005 - Leading Mistake-Force 2005 Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â_|_ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â_ / Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â_|__ _
Â-+/_ ________________________________________//_____________________\+-
Â : Â Â_______ Â Â__________ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â // Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â :
Â Â Â Â/ Â Â /___\\ Â Â Â Â/___ ___________ /______________________:
Â Â Â / Â/ Â/ Â Â \ Â / Â / Â / Â Â/ Â Â Â// Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â/+-
Â Â Â.\__ Â/ Â/ Â /.______\ Â/| Â / Â / Â / Â ÂGroup News ... Â Â Â|
Â :__|_____\ Â\____| ---/_________\ Â ___/------------------- -/> Â|
Â-+\ Â Â /____| Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â /_____| Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | ÂEnglish ... Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
Â | - --------- - Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | ÂIf you have free time during weekdays, and live near a Â Â Â Â|
Â | Âgameshop such as eb, saturn, mediamarkt, babbages, gamestop Â |
Â | Âor similar, we need you! Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | ÂIf you work at a videogame magazine/distributor/etc and got Â |
Â | Âaccess to (pre-)retail gba, ps2, xbox or gamecube games. Â Â Â|
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | ÂIf you live in Hong Kong, Taiwan, Shanghai, Thailand or Â Â Â |
Â | Âsimilar asian locations and either got access to new pirate Â |
Â | Âcarts (d-version) or live near a videogame retail shop, apply |
Â | Âaswell! Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | ÂThere currently are no open position for sites, dont bother. Â|
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | ÂMails in english and/or japanese are ok. Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | ÂGet in touch with us: [email protected] Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | ÂNihongo ... Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
Â | - --------- - Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Âgame ga hayaku te ni irerareru tokoro ni sunde iru nara Â Â Â |
Â | Â(akihabara nado), mataha game shop mitai na mise de hataraite |
Â | Âiru nara, renraku shite kudasai. Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Ârelease ha futuu ni "mumei" ni shimasu kara, anata ha namae Â |
Â | Âga misetai baai deha nakattara zettai ni misemasen. Â Â Â Â Â |
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Ârelease shitai mi-release no soft wo te ni ireru baai mo Â Â Â|
Â | Ârenraku shite kudasai. Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Âzenbu no system no soft ni kyoumi ga arimasu (gba, ps2, xbox, |
Â | Âgamecube). eigo demo nihongo demo mail de yoroshiku onegai Â Â|
Â | Âshimasu. Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | ÂGet in touch with us: [email protected] Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â _|_
_ _|_ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â_ ______________________________\+-
Â-+/_ ___________________________ // Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â : _ /
Â : Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â\/ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â//
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â________ Â Â ______ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â o
Â Â Â:_ _____________________ Â/ Â Â Â//___\\ Â Â_|_______ Â_|_____ /
Â Â -+\ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â / / Â / Â / Â Â \ Â _/ \ Â Â _|_\_ Â Â//__\_._
Â Â Â| Â We send greetings Â .\___ Â / Â/ Â /.______\ Â _/ Â | Â Â/ Â Â\|
Â Â Â| Âto all the guys who -|_______\ Â\____|------/________|____\ Â Â \-- -
Â Â Â| Âsupported us since Â Â Â Â /____| Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â_ /______/
Â Â Â| Âthe start, and to our Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â/ Â Â .
Â Â Â| Âfriends in the following groups ... Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â Â Â| Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
Â Â Â| Â Â Â Â Â ÂEURASIA - MODE 7 - CEZAR - KALISTO - LEGACY Â Â Â Â|
Â Â Â| Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂCARAVAN'89 - STARCUBE - PROJECTX Â Â Â Â Â Â |
Â_ __|_ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â _|_ _
Â Â -+/_ _________________________________________________________ _\+-
Â Â Â: Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â :
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Infofile Done By - Mogue/Arclite 2k4

and now for a quick lesson in ips patching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




first download http://gbatemp.net/djgarf/gbatav6b.zip
unpack the ips patch you downloaded from above into the same folder as trm-gtt.zip
run the program and select trm-gtt.zip
click the ips patcher tab
click the select button next to the ips file box and select the ips file that you unpacked (RS-GTT.IPS)
click patch
the patched rom will be in the same folder as the zipped rom and ips patch and will be called IP-trm-gtt.gba

enjoy


----------



## Ender15 (Aug 11, 2005)

All hail DjGarf!


----------



## decript (Aug 11, 2005)

Hooray! And the game is pretty cool


----------



## damiussus (Aug 11, 2005)

First DBZ GT is released, then a patch follows shortly to fix it.  This is turning out to be a great day!


----------



## jeffkong (Aug 11, 2005)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Aug 11 2005 said:


> Is this as good or better than Advance Adventure.Â I've never seen any DBZ show or movie and never will but I beat that game and liked it...



Typical Webfoot game

looks poorly made, is poorly made, but turns out it's actually kind of fun.

Though it's not as good as DB:Advance Adventure.


----------



## Eruonen (Aug 11, 2005)

Thank you Rising Sun and thank you djgarf for the link!!!

EDIT:
Oh, and thank you too WeaponX!!!


----------



## Elora (Aug 11, 2005)

This game is worst and boring. I really dont know why ATARI is acting that way... Hurenscheißendreck Bullshit Game


----------



## Ender15 (Aug 11, 2005)

This game is really not that good.

It is quite repetitive as wave after wave after wave of enemies who take about 10 hits to kill each rush at you. It takes sheer willpower to play after the first level. 

Boring

If I were a reviewer I would give it a 1.5/5


----------



## Henuki (Aug 11, 2005)

Yup nearly the end of the day and I don't like it poor gameplay graphics etc


----------



## xflash (Aug 11, 2005)

aww man iv already seen every gt epi i even have em on my comp so i already know the whole story of the game lol


----------



## Dais (Aug 11, 2005)

QUOTE(Elora @ Aug 11 2005 said:


> This game is worst and boring. I really dont know why ATARI is acting that way... Hurenscheißendreck Bullshit Game



God, what a moron.


----------



## Eruonen (Aug 11, 2005)

Is the game easy?


----------



## Zorn (Aug 11, 2005)

yepp! You really don't need this game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe just if you are a big Dragonball fan.
Dragonball Adventure made it MUCH better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But i want to know:
Is the story of the game the real GT story?
Don't know it because in germany the Dragonball GT series was never released


----------



## dEC0DED (Aug 11, 2005)

This game is horrible I'm on level 5. Just sucks the 1


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 11, 2005)

GT sucked compared to the other series - likewise with DBZ compared to the original DB. I used to really enjoy DBZ (and DB, in jap, even more) - but something killed it for me (long before GT was aired in English), perhaps it was those little kids running around with collectable cards, or the fact that the series got turned into complete shit when they brought it over into the western world, who knows?

Akira Toriyama was a great guy (not to mention he inspired a whole lot of other manga artists to start drawing, including Kishimoto Masashi). If you really wanna see how DB and DBZ were intended to be, go read the manga.


----------



## Elora (Aug 12, 2005)

QUOTE(Dais @ Aug 11 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Elora @ Aug 11 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > This game is worst and boring. I really dont know why ATARI is acting that way... Hurenscheißendreck Bullshit Game
> ...




You call me a moron lamer ? You are just a customer like me - and its my personal opinion. i Think its not enough pressing the a-button for a full-price-game.. Sure you dont even paied for it - but others did


----------



## mario5555 (Aug 12, 2005)

You know the disgusting part of this whole this is Atari (Infogrames) is double dipping with this release, basically by cutting the storyline in half and making 2 games instead of just one. 

That's more annoying than if it's good or not, they're just blantantly ripping people off.  Sounds like another Megacorp I know. **coughEAcough**


----------



## Zorn (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes the game sucks but whats about the unlockable features??
There seem to be so much options and game styles!!

Has anyone played this boring game so long to unlock them?


----------



## gigagreato (Aug 15, 2005)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Has anyone played this boring game so long to unlock them? unsure.gif



Check gamefaqs. 
im too lazy.......


----------



## ULAMSS5 (Jan 23, 2008)

uhh guys? i still don't quite get it. i get the same problem,(This game must be run on official hardware, on the 3rd planet) and i can't get trough, and what you mean by "button bash"?


----------



## Mageblast (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks but i cant download it?


----------



## alex (Jan 2, 2009)

sorry buddy, you came to he wrong place if you looking for ROMs.

Also, you "bumped"(not really, didn't move up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)a almost year old topic. D:


----------



## da_head (Jan 2, 2009)

holy fuck. talk about bumped, i was really confused there for a sec


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for bumping a year old thread.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow 2005. Little old.


----------

